# Some new mice and some old...



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

have been taking lots of pics the last couple of days, and is almost done taking pics of all min mice, here's the mice i have new pics of so far - most of them are from my own breed 

Medusa - Unknnown age. BE ? Fuzzy:


















Mice Galaxy's Jawbreaker - 1 year 4 months. Himalaya:



























Mischa's Ofelia - 15 weeks. Black tan? Fuzzy:



























Vanaheims Ami - 11 weeks. Silver/dove self:



























Vanaheims Cayenne - 11 weeks. CP beige fuzzycarrier LH:



























Vanaheims Emi - 11 weeks. Blue self:



























Vanaheims Gina - 5 weeks. Silver/dove tan:


















Vanaheims Hasan - 11 weeks. Blue tan satin:



























Vanaheims Indira - 11 weeks. Silver tan:


















Vanaheims Santos - 8 months. Dove tan:


















Vanaheims Saphia - 5 weeks. Blue tan:


















Vanaheims Serrano - 11 weeks. BE bone fuzzycarrier:


















Vanaheims Silver - 5 weeks. Silver tan:


















Vanaheims Tabasco - 11 weeks. BE bone fuzzycarrier:


















Vanaheims Tanis - 18 weeks. PEW:


















Vanaheims Tessa - 18 weeks. PEW:


















Vanaheims Zita - 8 months. Dove tan:


















Hopefully i have 3 litters born in about 3 weeks time. Santos & Zita have been paired, and also Jawbreaker & Tanis+Tessa, so i hope to get some really nice dove tan and some lovely pew pups


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

They are all lovely. I particularly like Cayenne and Emi, also the Silver Tan is beautiful!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the little beige, silvers and blues!! They are beautiful mice! I have to admit though, that this is my favourite piccy:


lindberg4220 said:


>


"Why? WHY? The plan was going so well Pinky!!" That pose just reminds me of them so much :lol: So very cute!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The nice orange bellies on a couple of these have me drooling.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're some lovely mice, Cracking pics too, some of them have some really expressive faces- great!


----------

